# Driver help...



## nijmegen96 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi there,
I been struggling with internet on my FreeBSD machine. I'm very new to the command line and I thought It was about time to maybe ask for some help since Goggle has left me stranded. My FreeBSD machine is not currently connected to internet. It no where near an ethernet cable and I can't get any wifi drivers to work for it. I tried to NDIS but i managed to create something that crashes the system every time I loaded the module. I have an install cd with Windows, Mac and Linux drivers on it. Also the wifi chip is just a usb chip with the Realtek RTL8188CUS chipset. I also do believe that the already ported drivers do not support this chipset. Any suggestions? Also I'm new to this so you will have to do very  basic explanations. Sorry. If I HAD to install packages I could lug my system up the stairs to plug it via ethernet, but I'd like to avoid that. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Orum (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like there was a pr requesting a port of the necessary driver from OpenBSD.  Can't find any information on it after that.

In general, FreeBSD can be a bit picky about what hardware it works well on.  I'd recommend:

Avoiding anything that would require NDIS/Windows drivers.  I've tried several times and I consider myself lucky if the kernel doesn't panic.  I've never gotten an interface to actually work under it.
Avoiding USB NICs
Avoiding Realtek, VIA, and other Ethernet controller manufacturers that rarely if ever have their controllers on server hardware.  Intel and Broadcom are good ones to look for.
For wireless in particular, I've had very good results with Intel controllers, though I rarely use wireless with FBSD.


----------

